# cowhide???????



## glitter_face (Jan 15, 2008)

i got some for my 2 babys lastnight my girl is good but my boy is sick he has been up all night .i have not been to bed ,it is the first time i had given him one and he eat it ALL!!! is this something i should take him to the vet for or is it just becuse he eat it all. and if it is doing this to him should i not give them to my girl anymore even if thay dont do anything to her


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i personaly wouldnt give my dogs any kind of animal hyde. especially rawhyde bones. they can easily choke on it and it is bad for digestion. they do have something better though. use actual cow bones!! i get my dogs mammoth bones they are real cow bones and my dogs love the marrow inside!! my grandmothers little dog was chocking on raw hide and i had to stick my hand in his throat and pull it out!! that was just gross!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

glitter_face said:


> i got some for my 2 babys lastnight my girl is good but my boy is sick he has been up all night .i have not been to bed ,it is the first time i had given him one and he eat it ALL!!! is this something i should take him to the vet for or is it just becuse he eat it all. and if it is doing this to him should i not give them to my girl anymore even if thay dont do anything to her


Rawhides and Cowhides aren't the same... Rawhides expand when wet which causes choking. What is wrong with your dog? Throwing up, dirreah, or choking? Dogs have sensitive stomachs. If this is something new to your dogs system it very well may give him the runs and an upset tummy. Keep an eye out on em if the symptoms persist then take em to the vet.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

glitter_face said:


> i got some for my 2 babys lastnight my girl is good but my boy is sick he has been up all night .i have not been to bed ,it is the first time i had given him one and he eat it ALL!!! is this something i should take him to the vet for or is it just becuse he eat it all. and if it is doing this to him should i not give them to my girl anymore even if thay dont do anything to her


Glitter Face

First off cowhides, pigs feed, pigs ears are very bad to give to older dogs once they hit the age of 6 months. Dogs will chew it until it softens up then they could swollow it. if they dog it can and will get caught in the esophugus and get stuck. It will cost you about 1500 to 2000 to get it removed by a vet. and it is not a surgery that has a good rate of the dog surviving.

Second if you male is a gulper and eats everything I would worry about giving things like the items above, ropes, stuff animals etc anything that he can tear and swollow.

RAW bones are the best to go with if you are wanting to give a treat. Nuckle bones or Femurs are the best as they are big cuts and take a while for the dogs to chew on as well as sometime of the time a butcher will leave in the marrow and the dogs have a GREAT time trying to remove it. DO NOT get the white bones or the flavored bones at your local pet store as they have been bowled and bleached and now the bone itself is to hard for your dogs teeth and can break them plus the flavoring is not a natural it is made from gravy which has salt / wheat and they both are not good for your dog.

I hope this has helped you

Deb


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Rawhides and Cowhides aren't the same... Rawhides expand when wet which causes choking. What is wrong with your dog? Throwing up, dirreah, or choking? Dogs have sensitive stomachs. If this is something new to your dogs system it very well may give him the runs and an upset tummy. Keep an eye out on em if the symptoms persist then take em to the vet.


I beg to differ, RAWHIDE / COWHIDE are too one in the same. they are both from the skin of the cow ..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> I beg to differ, RAWHIDE / COWHIDE are too one in the same. they are both from the skin of the cow ..


OOops I think of rawhide i think of the white bones... Cowhide I think of as a leather sorry!


----------

